# LA Galaxy launch fully funded teams



## mahrez

http://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2016/10/11/la-galaxy-launch-girls-academy-teams?autoplay=true


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

Is it fully funded by Donald Trump to win back some female voters?


----------



## espola

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Is it fully funded by Donald Trump to win back some female voters?


Trump doesn't have that kind of money.


----------



## michael nelms

Fully funded...will make the playing field uneven.  Anyone else have a problem with this?  How do you keep fairness in the academy environment?     Does this make LAGSD the red headed stepchild?


----------



## apmullaly

Youth soccer development in the US needs to get to the point where teams are funding development by selling on their players and making their money that way. When that occurs pay to play will disappear and we won't have any kind of issue.

But to answer the question, there should be no fairness.  The goal should be for every team to have the best players and develop them fully.  It should be a no holds barred boiler room where excellence emerges from the steam vent.  Fairness is in the "balanced teams" of AYSO (and MLS)*

*Neither which are truly fair due to vagaries in AYSO rating systems and shenanigans by MLS.


----------



## meatsweats

mahrez said:


> http://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2016/10/11/la-galaxy-launch-girls-academy-teams?autoplay=true


So does these mean that LA Galaxy SD and SB will each have 3 DA teams of 23 players or does that mean there is one combined Galaxy GDA parent group with 3 teams total?


----------



## mahrez

meatsweats said:


> So does these mean that LA Galaxy SD and SB will each have 3 DA teams of 23 players or does that mean there is one combined Galaxy GDA parent group with 3 teams total?


(6) teams total: LA Galaxy (3) & Galaxy SD (3) 

The Carlsbad turned Galaxy SD acceptance was prior to this one.


----------



## meatsweats

mahrez said:


> (6) teams total: LA Galaxy (3) & Galaxy SD (3)
> 
> The Carlsbad turned Galaxy SD acceptance was prior to this one.


Both fully funded?


----------



## ESPNANALYST

meatsweats said:


> Both fully funded?


Of course all the clubs will find their DA with their C-Q teams


----------



## meatsweats

ESPNANALYST said:


> Of course all the clubs will find their DA with their C-Q teams


Not ALL clubs have C-Q teams.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

This is true.
Only the majority.
I believe you get my point though.


----------



## meatsweats

ESPNANALYST said:


> This is true.
> Only the majority.
> I believe you get my point though.


I do. Quantity over quality. Hate to be the parent of the Q team kid.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

meatsweats said:


> I do. Quantity over quality. Hate to be the parent of the Q team kid.


I am not judging it and honestly he large clubs have positioned themselves beautifully! Who knows maybe the clubs will create a homegrown system since there are so many DA now and actually work kids up through their clubs because of all the awesome coaching and actually develop kids. Maybe the club hopping madness stops. 
Maybe a unicorn falls from the sky as well...


----------



## outside!

No, not the unicorns!


----------



## younothat

outside! said:


> No, not the unicorns!


Galaxy to the rescue,  they might be one of the few organizations with deep enough pockets to fully fund.

There are normally some catches with "full funding"  not much is really free "no strings attached"

As with the boys once HS starts I would bet that LAG is going to prefer or even demand players attend their school/learning environment so they can train during the day with the other groups/pros
http://www.lagalaxy.com/academy/school

At least now the boys will likely  have some female companionship possibilities at the stub hub LAG school.

With the split age groups, the youngers in the split normally have a tougher time making the teams & getting playing time.   For this reason,  in the past some take an "off" year in the DA league to get more playing time elsewhere.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

younothat said:


> Galaxy to the rescue,  they might be one of the few organizations with deep enough pockets to fully fund.
> 
> There are normally some catches with "full funding"  not much is really free "no strings attached"
> 
> As with the boys once HS starts I would bet that LAG is going to prefer or even demand players attend their school/learning environment so they can train during the day with the other groups/pros
> http://www.lagalaxy.com/academy/school
> 
> At least now the boys will likely  have some female companionship possibilities at the stub hub LAG school.
> 
> With the split age groups, the youngers in the split normally have a tougher time making the teams & getting playing time.   For this reason,  in the past some take an "off" year in the DA league to get more playing time elsewhere.


This is everything. 
Hopefully it's their new patch for the DA.


----------



## LadiesMan217

There are many girls DA teams that will be fully funded (minus travel) next year. LAG is just following suit...


----------



## Kicker4Life

LadiesMan217 said:


> There are many girls DA teams that will be fully funded (minus travel) next year. LAG is just following suit...


Is that so?  Other than Pateadores, who else is advertising Fully Funded in the SouthWestern region?


----------



## timbuck

Since I assume most of the funds to make a group "fully funded" will come from the fees from the rest of the players, will "B" team players be more likely to play at a non-DA club?  Or will it be a carrot to get more players to try and play for the "B" team with hopes of moving up someday?


----------



## Real Deal

It'd just be nice if they seek out some truly underprivileged players to fully fund.


----------



## LadiesMan217

Kicker4Life said:


> Is that so?  Other than Pateadores, who else is advertising Fully Funded in the SouthWestern region?


I did not know Pats were advertising free girls DA but that was on my list. Not my place to spread who - once I see them release information I have no issue discussing.


----------



## Mystery Train

timbuck said:


> Since I assume most of the funds to make a group "fully funded" will come from the fees from the rest of the players, will "B" team players be more likely to play at a non-DA club?  Or will it be a carrot to get more players to try and play for the "B" team with hopes of moving up someday?


I'm guessing the latter.


----------



## madcow

Mystery Train said:


> I'm guessing the latter.


My guess is most families will have no clue that the pay increase they had to endure will be to fund the 3 DA teams. What I have found is unless you hang out on a soccer forum all day,  you don't really have an idea of the inner workings of your club. I'm thinking it will be business as usual.


----------



## Dos Equis

timbuck said:


> Since I assume most of the funds to make a group "fully funded" will come from the fees from the rest of the players, will "B" team players be more likely to play at a non-DA club?  Or will it be a carrot to get more players to try and play for the "B" team with hopes of moving up someday?


The budgets clubs produced with their applications showed a $200,000 - $250,000 per year cost to run the academy, so I understand. Without sponsorship, that would imply the other 500-700 paying players in these clubs (not including the Blues, who have far fewer players) need to pay $300-$400 more each to fully fund an Academy.  

Word is LAFC secured sponsorship pre-application and can scholarship most (if not all) players. Pats making theirs fully funded would provide another reason why they might have been invited. 

The lure of the academy may help justify higher fees to pre-academy families, who believe being in the club might give them a leg-up once academy begins, but B team player getting promoted is less frequent when the A teams are "elite."


----------



## mahrez

Real Deal said:


> It'd just be nice if they seek out some truly underprivileged players to fully fund.


DA has a scholarship program based in economic need.   Players apply and if approved those funds are send to the member club. These funds are available to all members.


----------



## splinter

At Slammers we have been told LAFC/Slammers academy will be fully funded.


----------



## LadiesMan217

splinter said:


> At Slammers we have been told LAFC/Slammers academy will be fully funded.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Now, will either one of the MLS Clubs involved pony up for a Women's Pro Team?

As a father of 2 girls who play, I'm excited to see the pro teams getting involved and growing the women's game.


----------



## BornToRun

Kicker4Life said:


> Now, will either one of the MLS Clubs involved pony up for a Women's Pro Team?
> 
> As a father of 2 girls who play, I'm excited to see the pro teams getting involved and growing the women's game.


You read my mind. I sincerely hope this is an indication of future plans for a pro league for women.


----------



## younothat

Kicker4Life said:


> Now, will either one of the MLS Clubs involved pony up for a Women's Pro Team?
> 
> As a father of 2 girls who play, I'm excited to see the pro teams getting involved and growing the women's game.


Galaxy owners operated the Los Angeles Sol in the WPS for three years until  they gave back the team to the WPS in 2010 and folded.  Marta was on this team in 2009.

The current 10 team http://www.nwslsoccer.com/ league has some MLS clubs involved with Orlando Pride being the newest expansion club in this year.  Lost leaders so those MLS clubs are keeping them afloat despite the $ drain.

I sort of doubt we will see the galaxy owners get back into the womens pro league but maybe LAFC?

In either case , there is very little $ in the WPS and most players have to do something else to get by.  Making the min of 7k to a round 40k for most non-allocated players,  the salary cap for those entire teams are  about the same cost as two mens pro sub's like Mike Magee & Alan Gordon for example.


----------



## Kicker4Life

splinter said:


> At Slammers we have been told LAFC/Slammers academy will be fully funded.


The girls in the LA area will certainly have some choices for DA.  Looking forward to hearing more about the coaching staffs, which begs the question, what is more important the caliber of the staff or Fully Funded. Heck, some could end up with the perfect storm of both!


----------



## ajaxahi

Kicker4Life said:


> The girls in the LA area will certainly have some choices for DA.  Looking forward to hearing more about the coaching staffs, which begs the question, what is more important the caliber of the staff or Fully Funded. Heck, some could end up with the perfect storm of both!


Yes it's great that the LA area is now looking to be well served, with Beach, LA Premier, Real SoCal, Galaxy, and LAFC.  So much population there, so much talent, and it would be a shame for central LA players to be excluded due to distance/traffic (no homer bias here at all ) Does anyone know where LAFC/Slammers DA will train?  Seems the youth club is mostly based around the Cerritos area but the pro club will be up near USC.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

ajaxahi said:


> Yes it's great that the LA area is now looking to be well served, with Beach, LA Premier, Real SoCal, Galaxy, and LAFC.  So much population there, so much talent, and it would be a shame for central LA players to be excluded due to distance/traffic (no homer bias here at all ) Does anyone know where LAFC/Slammers DA will train?  Seems the youth club is mostly based around the Cerritos area but the pro club will be up near USC.


Also hopeful that some of that talent that has been limited due to finances now is able to participate due to geographic and financial barriers being lifted. Exciting times ahead for the region


----------



## Kicker4Life

ajaxahi said:


> Yes it's great that the LA area is now looking to be well served, with Beach, LA Premier, Real SoCal, Galaxy, and LAFC.  So much population there, so much talent, and it would be a shame for central LA players to be excluded due to distance/traffic (no homer bias here at all ) Does anyone know where LAFC/Slammers DA will train?  Seems the youth club is mostly based around the Cerritos area but the pro club will be up near USC.


I hear LAFC is building out a training facility at CSULA, I would think they would have their Academies train there.  Maybe someone from Slammers can chime in.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

I guess if you can afford to fully fund an Academy you might consider it? The end goal is confusing. There's no tangible benefit that I can see for the LA Galaxy in hosting a girls Academy. Even if they were to add a Pro-team to the mix I would expect that girls would still leave for college when they reach that age. On the boys side, I can see the increasing appeal to turn professional at a younger age given the improving opportunities and financial model. I get that fully funded appeals to parents, but clubs run the risk of alienating their families by bumping up the costs to attract and accommodate a tiny amount of their players. I think the Academy will push a number of clubs towards economic ruin. It was a really smart move by US Soccer to get the clubs to pay for a program which in the long run will probably only really benefit them. I can't believe clubs haven't pushed back on US Soccer to commit more to the program much beyond giving the kids a "DA Patch." They can't do it without the clubs. You have to coach their way, play their way, under their parameters and oh btw pay for the privilege.


----------



## timbuck

The tangible benefit for the LA galaxy is that they might attract a few more fans.  Might sell some more merchandise. Might get more viewers on TV. 
22 players x 3 teams = 66 families.  
They probably aren't going to spend the $6k a year that they would to play ECNL, but might make a bit of a dent.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

timbuck said:


> The tangible benefit for the LA galaxy is that they might attract a few more fans.  Might sell some more merchandise. Might get more viewers on TV.
> 22 players x 3 teams = 66 families.
> They probably aren't going to spend the $6k a year that they would to play ECNL, but might make a bit of a dent.


I don't think so. I would think that a perk of playing for the Academy would be that you go to the games for free? Ticket revenue plays such a tiny role in clubs budgets.


----------



## espola

Sunil Illuminati said:


> I don't think so. I would think that a perk of playing for the Academy would be that you go to the games for free? Ticket revenue plays such a tiny role in clubs budgets.


Yeah - the real money is in the TV and radio rights.


----------



## LASTMAN14

ajaxahi said:


> Yes it's great that the LA area is now looking to be well served, with Beach, LA Premier, Real SoCal, Galaxy, and LAFC.  So much population there, so much talent, and it would be a shame for central LA players to be excluded due to distance/traffic (no homer bias here at all ) Does anyone know where LAFC/Slammers DA will train?  Seems the youth club is mostly based around the Cerritos area but the pro club will be up near USC.


There was mention "somewhere" of LAFC building a training site in Tustin.


----------



## MakeAPlay

LadiesMan217 said:


> There are many girls DA teams that will be fully funded (minus travel) next year. LAG is just following suit...


Minus travel?  Travel was the most expensive part of my player coming up through the elite soccer ranks!!


----------



## LadiesMan217

MakeAPlay said:


> Minus travel?  Travel was the most expensive part of my player coming up through the elite soccer ranks!!


Of course; but, saving $4K+ is still a good thing


----------



## Mystery Train

Sunil Illuminati said:


> I guess if you can afford to fully fund an Academy you might consider it? The end goal is confusing. There's no tangible benefit that I can see for the LA Galaxy in hosting a girls Academy. Even if they were to add a Pro-team to the mix I would expect that girls would still leave for college when they reach that age. On the boys side, I can see the increasing appeal to turn professional at a younger age given the improving opportunities and financial model. I get that fully funded appeals to parents, but clubs run the risk of alienating their families by bumping up the costs to attract and accommodate a tiny amount of their players. I think the Academy will push a number of clubs towards economic ruin. It was a really smart move by US Soccer to get the clubs to pay for a program which in the long run will probably only really benefit them. I can't believe clubs haven't pushed back on US Soccer to commit more to the program much beyond giving the kids a "DA Patch." They can't do it without the clubs. You have to coach their way, play their way, under their parameters and oh btw pay for the privilege.


Maybe I'm way off, but I was thinking that the biggest reason a pro club like LA Galaxy or LAFC or Seattle Sounders or Portland Timbers, etc. would be interested in fully funding Academy teams is that it will increase the profile of the youth clubs which spreads their brand.  When LA Galaxy started taking on or taking over existing youth clubs a few years ago, I was skeptical because many of the teams were kind of crappy.  But now when you look at the club standings, there always seems to be a Galaxy team in the top flights doing pretty well and the number of teams is constantly growing.  When thousands of kids grow up playing for a team with the Galaxy logo, you're farming the next generation of fans to buy merchandise and watch games.  If they end up with the best Academy team because it is free for the best players, it is probably a small price to pay in the overall marketing strategy.  In other words, if LAG decided it was worth it to put their name on a youth club, they probably would prefer that they can claim to be the best.  If Galaxy were synonymous with mediocre youth soccer, that's not good branding.  At least that's the only way it makes sense to me that a pro club would fund a girls' Academy team.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Pump the breaks.
I thought travel was part of a fully funded DA. 
Or is just fees?
I guess in a SoCal conference it's not that big of a deal with this many teams ..


----------



## MakeAPlay

LadiesMan217 said:


> Of course; but, saving $4K+ is still a good thing


$4k in club and team fees not including travel?  Damn you parents of Ulittles are getting put through the ringer.  That is about what I paid including travel every year but U16/17 which was maybe a $1k-$1500 more.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

MakeAPlay said:


> $4k in club and team fees not including travel?  Damn you parents of Ulittles are getting put through the ringer.  That is about what I paid including travel every year but U16/17 which was maybe a $1k-$1500 more.


But @MakeAPlay   We are going to get world-class coaching with development


----------



## MakeAPlay

ESPNANALYST said:


> Pump the breaks.
> I thought travel was part of a fully funded DA.
> Or is just fees?
> I guess in a SoCal conference it's not that big of a deal with this many teams ..


What about the showcases which if history serves as a guide will include 2-3 out of state trips not to mention nationals and or national finals.  That is easily another $4k+.


----------



## LadiesMan217

MakeAPlay said:


> $4k in club and team fees not including travel?  Damn you parents of Ulittles are getting put through the ringer.  That is about what I paid including travel every year but U16/17 which was maybe a $1k-$1500 more.


I just speculated that is what some of those ECNL players are paying.


----------



## LadiesMan217

ESPNANALYST said:


> But @MakeAPlay   We are going to get world-class coaching with development


I doubt that. My DD practiced with 4 different ECNL clubs on multiple occasions and learned nothing.


----------



## mahrez

LASTMAN14 said:


> There was mention "somewhere" of LAFC building a training site in Tustin.


http://m.ocregister.com/articles/tustin-723760-sports-park.html

Many years for that site if at all.

Meanwhile the boys are at csla and I would think the girls will based out of LA first year but depends on the coaches also.

There will be playing and training pitches next to the new LAFC stadium when they are built out by 2018.

Galaxy in it for marketing...place players on national teams, college through their stub hub school learning environment, etc.  They get a cut from the club affiliations so they want to continue to offer the carrot and stick illusions.

Full funding includes travel which can be a big expense.  Like I mentioned before very few organizations can afford or offer this.

There is also da funds available for travel expenses.  Players have to apply, awarded based on economic status per player with the scholarship money going back to the clubs.

Academy players are given individual tickets to the games and sit with there groups. Leftovers or discount tickets are sometimes offered to the families.


----------



## LASTMAN14

With that said... a question or two has presented itself. If LAFC has an alliance with Slammers FC (Newport) and trainings in Los Angeles tentatively or long term for girls does that make them a DA in the LA area? Or are they really a satellite licensed DA club? Especially if the facility in Tustin is a maybe and potential training grounds around the new stadium. I suppose what I am trying to state is how will Slammers really be an affiliate/partner and contribute players from that far a distance?


----------



## Laced

Mystery Train said:


> Maybe I'm way off, but I was thinking that the biggest reason a pro club like LA Galaxy or LAFC or Seattle Sounders or Portland Timbers, etc. would be interested in fully funding Academy teams is that it will increase the profile of the youth clubs which spreads their brand.  When LA Galaxy started taking on or taking over existing youth clubs a few years ago, I was skeptical because many of the teams were kind of crappy.  But now when you look at the club standings, there always seems to be a Galaxy team in the top flights doing pretty well and the number of teams is constantly growing.  When thousands of kids grow up playing for a team with the Galaxy logo, you're farming the next generation of fans to buy merchandise and watch games.  If they end up with the best Academy team because it is free for the best players, it is probably a small price to pay in the overall marketing strategy.  In other words, if LAG decided it was worth it to put their name on a youth club, they probably would prefer that they can claim to be the best.  If Galaxy were synonymous with mediocre youth soccer, that's not good branding.  At least that's the only way it makes sense to me that a pro club would fund a girls' Academy team.


The main reason for MLS clubs to fully fund youth clubs is MLS' homegrown player rule.


----------



## younothat

Laced said:


> The main reason for MLS clubs to fully fund youth clubs is MLS' homegrown player rule.


Doesn't really apply for the girls

http://www.brotherlygame.com/2015/9/3/9242267/homegrown-player-rule-major-league-soccer-visual-guide

"A club may sign a player to his first professional contract without subjecting him to the MLS SuperDraft if the player has been a member of a club’s youth academy for at least one year and has met the necessary training and retention requirements. Players joining MLS through this mechanism are known as Homegrown Players"

A way to hang on to, get them at special salary rates, or offer young players a place to continue on or play locally....  Galaxy II was created in part to give these players more options to develop into first team players.


----------



## Laced

younothat said:


> Doesn't really apply for the girls
> 
> http://www.brotherlygame.com/2015/9/3/9242267/homegrown-player-rule-major-league-soccer-visual-guide
> 
> "A club may sign a player to his first professional contract without subjecting him to the MLS SuperDraft if the player has been a member of a club’s youth academy for at least one year and has met the necessary training and retention requirements. Players joining MLS through this mechanism are known as Homegrown Players"
> 
> A way to hang on to, get them a reduced rates, or offer young players a place to continue on or play locally....  Galaxy II was created in part to give these players more options to develop into first team players.


She was referring to boys DA teams, I think, as she mentioned a few years ago when MLS clubs like LAG fully funded youth teams.


----------



## bababooey

MakeAPlay said:


> What about the showcases which if history serves as a guide will include 2-3 out of state trips not to mention nationals and or national finals.  That is easily another $4k+.


Bingo! The showcase events will be the big expense for the parents of a GDA player. When little Susie is going to Texas, Idaho, Florida, Michigan, etc. for the GDA showcase events, Susie's parent(s) will have to pay to watch her play. The local games in the Southwest Division will be no different than what those parents are doing now.


----------



## Mystery Train

Laced said:


> She was referring to boys DA teams, I think, as she mentioned a few years ago when MLS clubs like LAG fully funded youth teams.


No, I was referring to why Galaxy would fund a girls DA team...sorry for the confusion.  And...


----------



## eastbaysoccer

It's great that galaxy are funding GDA.  Will every top player migrate this club?  And is the club prepared to cut the majority of existing girls?


----------



## younothat

eastbaysoccer said:


> It's great that galaxy are funding GDA.  Will every top player migrate this club?  And is the club prepared to cut the majority of existing girls?


No there is just three teams and they are combined age groups, geography and coaches play a role on who will try out.

There is no existing teams or players to cut, new teams will be forming.   Tryouts will happen at some point and the process will run through august 17' before the teams are registered.


----------



## outside!

While there may not be "existing teams" for GDA, the players on the current top teams at these clubs will probably make up the bulk of the new GDA teams in SoCal. If there were fewer GDA clubs, you might see a lot of player migration, but with multiple GDA clubs covering the region that already have high performing teams, the majority of the high level players are already at these clubs.


----------



## younothat

outside! said:


> While there may not be "existing teams" for GDA, the players on the current top teams at these clubs will probably make up the bulk of the new GDA teams in SoCal. If there were fewer GDA clubs, you might see a lot of player migration, but with multiple GDA clubs covering the region that already have high performing teams, the majority of the high level players are already at these clubs.


That might happen with other clubs and we've seen almost entire rosters starting 11 on the boys side move up to a DA team but those are calender year teams and not combined. 

The LA Galaxy Girls DA , on the other hand  are looking for special players regardless of past affiliations.  The full funding and name is/and will be attracting a large diverse group of girls from many places.

I would venture to guess they will be multiple prior clubs represented on the Galaxy Girls DA teams just like there always is for the boys.  Will the majority come from one source?   Recruiting and their desire to be the top team in the DA groups will  create some very intense competition for many months for those roster spots.


----------



## Kicker4Life

I am sure there will be a high level of competition at all the GDA tryouts, not just Galaxy, you insinuate that they are a cut above the rest of the GDA teams and I'm not sure why....I agree with your argument on the Boys side, accept for the fact that there aren't many other Boys DA's in the immediate area and there is an affiliation with the MLS.  On the girls side you have Beach and LAFC/Slammers within a reasonable radius and no WPSL or other semi or professional Women's teams.  There is also LA premier that is a bit further away, but still.  

I am interested in who will be Coaching the Galaxy GDA.


----------



## gkrent

Kicker4Life said:


> and no WPSL or other semi or professional Women's teams.


Beach, Pats have WPSL teams.  Both finished top two in their conferences.  Plus there are several other WPSL teams in the area FC Pacific and SoCal FC based in the OC.


----------



## outside!

San Diego has the Sea Lions.


----------



## Real Deal

Are the WPSL players paid?  I know the P stands for Premier, not Professional...


----------



## gkrent

Real Deal said:


> Are the WPSL players paid?  I know the P stands for Premier, not Professional...


No.  Many NCAA eligible players come and play in the off season to stay fit.  Thus the term "semi-professional"


----------



## eastbaysoccer

eastbaysoccer said:


> It's great that galaxy are funding GDA.  Will every top player migrate this club?  And is the club prepared to cut the majority of existing girls?


All eyes will be on So Cal to see if this works.


----------



## Flojo

I just skimmed over all of the posts on here so apologies if this has already been answered, but will the girls' LA Galaxy Academy be a residency program like the boys' is?


----------



## younothat

Tryout info has been posted:
http://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2017/03/23/la-galaxy-announce-tryout-information-la-galaxy-girls-academy

Register at http://lagalaxy.leagueapps.com/events/292596-ussda-girls-academy-interest-application

Friday, March 31
1999/2000  5:00 – 6:20 p.m.

Friday, March 31
2001/2002 6:20 – 7:40 p.m.

Saturday, April 1
2003 9:00 – 10:30 a.m.

Saturday, April 1
2004 11:00 a.m. – 12:30 p.m.

Friday, April 7
1999/2000 5:00 – 6:20 p.m.

Friday, April 7
2001/2002  6:20 – 7:40 p.m.

Saturday, April 8
2003 1:00 – 2:30 p.m.

Saturday, April 8
2004 2:45 – 4:15 p.m.

All at StubHub Center

Each team will consist of up to 23 players from within a 75 mile radius of StubHub Center, home of the LA Galaxy. The teams will train at StubHub Center four times each week while playing their matches in the U.S. Soccer Development Academy League throughout the region.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Any word on the GDA Coaching Staff?


----------



## Livinthedream

Kicker4Life said:


> Any word on the GDA Coaching Staff?


01/02...Jeff Schofield
00/99...Sammantha Greene

Will it still be "Fully Funded"


----------



## rainbow_unicorn

Livinthedream said:


> Will it still be "Fully Funded"


http://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2017/03/23/la-galaxy-announce-tryout-information-la-galaxy-girls-academy
They use the words "fully funded" twice in the first two paragraphs...so my guess would be yes.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

Livinthedream said:


> 01/02...Jeff Schofield
> 00/99...Sammantha Greene
> 
> Will it still be "Fully Funded"


Wow. Did they use up all of their coaching money on scholarships? Hardly flagship staff?


----------



## Real Deal

Livinthedream said:


> 01/02...Jeff Schofield
> 00/99...Sammantha Greene
> 
> Will it still be "Fully Funded"


How about 03 and 04?


----------



## Real Deal

Any info from the Galaxy tryouts?  Good turnout?


----------



## SoccerLife75

Real Deal said:


> Any info from the Galaxy tryouts?  Good turnout?


I heard only about 24-25 showed up and half were wearing Galaxy shirts.  Not sure if it was invite only or if they just had a low turnout.  Maybe they already know who they want and are just being very selective on who was invited.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

SoccerLife75 said:


> I heard only about 24-25 showed up and half were wearing Galaxy shirts.  Not sure if it was invite only or if they just had a low turnout.  Maybe they already know who they want and are just being very selective on who was invited.


From what little I have seen or heard about, it seems that most clubs have an idea of who they already want, and those are normally already in-house.  I don't think that is what US Soccer was planning.  Time will tell.


----------



## Real Deal

SoccerLife75 said:


> I heard only about 24-25 showed up and half were wearing Galaxy shirts.  Not sure if it was invite only or if they just had a low turnout.  Maybe they already know who they want and are just being very selective on who was invited.


Weren't they publicly posted open tryouts?


----------



## mahrez

Real Deal said:


> Weren't they publicly posted open tryouts?


No there were open application collections on-line for almost a week until capacity was meet.  From those apps some were invited to the various ID sessions on the dates noted.


----------



## Hired Gun

Kicker4Life said:


> Is that so?  Other than Pateadores, who else is advertising Fully Funded in the SouthWestern region?


Slammers


----------



## Real Deal

Just looking at Legends GDA coaching staff and must say- looks pretty good!  Who are the official Girls DA coaches at Slammers?


----------



## GoWest

" Who are the official Girls DA coaches at Slammers?"

I'm interested to know if anyone has any insight on this as well.....


----------



## GoWest

GoWest said:


> " Who are the official Girls DA coaches at Slammers?"
> 
> I'm interested to know if anyone has any insight on this as well.....


.....must be a well kept secret


----------



## SoccerLife75

Anyone attend this weekends Galaxy tryouts.  How was the turnout.


----------



## GoWest

SoccerLife75 said:


> Anyone attend this weekends Galaxy tryouts.  How was the turnout.


....and another well kept secret!


----------



## Xoloman

SoccerLife75 said:


> Anyone attend this weekends Galaxy tryouts.  How was the turnout.


22-24 players, mostly Galaxy, with Slammers, Blues, and Beach attendees. This could be an opportunity to stay off the 405 South for some.  It will be interesting to see what the fully funded label is able to poach!


----------



## GoWest

Xoloman said:


> 22-24 players, mostly Galaxy, with Slammers, Blues, and Beach attendees. This could be an opportunity to stay off the 405 South for some.  It will be interesting to see what the fully funded label is able to poach!


I'm loving the possibility's of "the shake-up!"


----------



## Kicker4Life

Any news on the coaching staff for 03/04?


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

Yes Despite Galaxy's laziness in preparing for DA they hold a pretty strong card with a free pass.


----------



## Sandypk

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Yes Despite Galaxy's laziness in preparing for DA they hold a pretty strong card with a free pass.


A free pass isn't enough of an incentive for an unknown coaching staff.  I will pay the big $$ for good coaching before sending my dd to a club with too many unknowns.  Maybe those who went to tryouts were told who will be coaching. Someone has to know...but to send your dd to a team because it's free is like getting a free grab bag...you never know what you're gonna get.  LA Galaxy needs to put their cards out on the table if they want parents to buy in to the free program.  I don't think "fully funded" will be as much of a draw as people may think.  Save $3000 and possibly lose a year in development.  Hmmm


----------



## 5un5hine

http://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2017/04/17/la-galaxy-name-former-goalkeeper-kevin-hartman-director-girls-academy


----------



## Scooter17

Looks like the LA Galaxy is stepping up it's game.  This takes time, but KH is a great start.  I don't have a DD in this fight, my oldest daughter, a college graduate, was a GK and fortunate enough to train with KH in her youth.  Outstanding trainer and person.  Win for the Galaxy in my opinion.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

Scooter17 said:


> Looks like the LA Galaxy is stepping up it's game.  This takes time, but KH is a great start.  I don't have a DD in this fight, my oldest daughter, a college graduate, was a GK and fortunate enough to train with KH in her youth.  Outstanding trainer and person.  Win for the Galaxy in my opinion.


I think they're going to need some really good goalkeepers, so a good signing.


----------



## bababooey

Sandypk said:


> A free pass isn't enough of an incentive for an unknown coaching staff.  I will pay the big $$ for good coaching before sending my dd to a club with too many unknowns.  Maybe those who went to tryouts were told who will be coaching. Someone has to know...but to send your dd to a team because it's free is like getting a free grab bag...you never know what you're gonna get.  LA Galaxy needs to put their cards out on the table if they want parents to buy in to the free program.  I don't think "fully funded" will be as much of a draw as people may think.  Save $3000 and possibly lose a year in development.  Hmmm


I agree with what you are saying here. Coaching should be much more important than the annual cost of club soccer. Free is always a nice perk, but if it's free and the coaching is poor, what have you gained?

I am curious how many GDA parents are using a potential "free ride" from LAG or Pats to leverage a better deal with another GDA club? I don't expect any parent on this site to share their story (if it is happening), but I have to think there are savvy parents out there saying to Legends, Beach, Slammers, etc.......my dd has a full ride offer from LAG or Pats, so what can you do?


----------



## Xoloman

Why not?  It's a non-refundable business.  If you're in that position might as well flex your muscle.


----------



## Sandypk

Scooter17 said:


> Looks like the LA Galaxy is stepping up it's game.  This takes time, but KH is a great start.  I don't have a DD in this fight, my oldest daughter, a college graduate, was a GK and fortunate enough to train with KH in her youth.  Outstanding trainer and person.  Win for the Galaxy in my opinion.


Still no coaching announcements for 2003/2004s, but I heard offers were given to players already.


----------



## Striker17

bababooey said:


> I agree with what you are saying here. Coaching should be much more important than the annual cost of club soccer. Free is always a nice perk, but if it's free and the coaching is poor, what have you gained?
> 
> I am curious how many GDA parents are using a potential "free ride" from LAG or Pats to leverage a better deal with another GDA club? I don't expect any parent on this site to share their story (if it is happening), but I have to think there are savvy parents out there saying to Legends, Beach, Slammers, etc.......my dd has a full ride offer from LAG or Pats, so what can you do?


Already happening- but it was he opposite. Offer at Blues but went to another for a "full scholarship". 
Blues couldn't match the deal!


----------



## Sandypk

A


Striker17 said:


> Already happening- but it was he opposite. Offer at Blues but went to another for a "full scholarship".
> Blues couldn't match the deal!


IMO,  Blues players will not go to Galaxy.  Especially the 03s and 02s, even with the free price tag!!


----------



## Striker17

Sandypk said:


> A
> 
> IMO,  Blues players will not go to Galaxy.  Especially the 03s and 02s, even with the free price tag!!


Not a Baker girl- yes happened.


----------



## Scooter17

My opinion is the coaching decisions will be made soon. I believe the new DOC, KH, will be involved.  He steers the ship now.  Announce the DOC then the staff.  In my opinion is a good move.  Maybe a little late, but it probably took a bit of negotiating to get KH.  The boys side has a stellar staff.  Hope it works out for the GDA.  Fully funded and very little outside or parental influence is great.  On the boys side parents don't even break the gates at training. They must watch from afar.


----------

